# Some Recent Work Of Mine



## EJBPhoto (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope everyone is well  Just popping in with some recents from me.  Hope everyone is well! 

5d 85 1.2  apertures 1.4+

1. My personal favorite






2.





3.





4.





5. I found this in her room and insisted we bring it out 





6.





7.





8.





9. In a chicken coop!





10. Imperfect,  but I still like the magical feel





11.





12.





Thanks for looking and if you've got some, I would love CC.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Apr 26, 2009)

:hail:


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 26, 2009)

That little girl has really cool eyes.... Nice work. :thumbup: 

I love that hat... great! :mrgreen:


----------



## Munky (Apr 26, 2009)

*Yeah....i'm never posting my pics again.....lol
Simply Put...Astonishing *


----------



## Blank (Apr 26, 2009)

You obviously have a very clear understanding of your equipment capabilities, especially that lens. I am so close to buying that lens myself, and seeing your images only adds to my decision. Regarding CC, you have already chopped my comments out of #10 (little hot on the left, but the expression and composition is perfect). #5 has me confused, exposure looks good, i think I am being thrown by her skin tones being on the pale side. Also you could comment on the 1/3 rule of #5 but you kick that rule back in on #6, so you obviously know what your doing there.

I really wanted to say more than great work, because overall, that's what your post deserves!


----------



## _rebecca_ (Apr 27, 2009)

Really inspiring work! Thank you for posting these.


----------



## twocolor (Apr 27, 2009)

stunning!  great job!


----------



## Andrew Sun (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome photos


----------



## jlykins (Apr 28, 2009)

I disagree about your fav. Number 2 is deffinately my top choice.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW.
unreal. those are fantastic shots.
RAZOR sharp! blowin my MIND!


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 28, 2009)

WHO left that baby in a basket out in the woods?!!

3, 6, 8, 9 and 10 are real stand-outs.  Very nice!!

&#8211; Pete


----------



## EJBPhoto (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments   I'd like to take a moment to make a stand for natural light and minimal equipment.  I respect those of you that use strobes, flashes, reflectors, etc, but I also want to say that you can get great results without. Sometimes it helps just to get back to basics- to strip down and just shoot from your soul.  I own 3 lenses, 2 bodies, and thats it.  While I definitely know this isn't for everyone, if you can't afford fancy equipment- take advantage of it because it's definitely possible to get great images without all the gadgets.

Thanks again!


----------



## unnecessary (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow those eyes are stunning


----------



## Sweetsomedays (May 18, 2009)

These are awesome and that chair is devine!


----------



## decaphotography (May 18, 2009)

_beautiful work....I love #2, 6, and 8.  Those are some kind of eyes on that little girl!
_


----------

